# Purchasing 1st Turkey Call



## #1Shot (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm looking to purchase my first turkey call. I need help!

Looking for the following info:

Type of call:
Material:
Brand:

Your opinions are much appreciated~!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I assume you are talking Pots? 

Well you can't make chicken soup out of chicken poop.. There is a ton of JUNK out there


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Look up/contact Firefighter/Jason, he's a member here and makes some of the best calls around! 

http://www.freewebs.com/naturesechooutdoors/


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Burksee said:


> Look up/contact Firefighter/Jason, he's a member here and makes some of the best calls around!
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/naturesechooutdoors/


thanx for the site very very helpful in ten min i more than doubled my tukey huntin knowledge and will be placing an order asap


----------



## #1Shot (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help...I think im going to go with Bully's this year and then try natures echo. good luck this year, saw 4 Jakes all faned out already...eager teenagers!


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Make sure it will work when wet. Just the moisture in the air can and will make most slate and glass calls inoperable.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I know what my favorite Turkey call is!

It's been lost in the woods 3 or 4 times (once for over 2 weeks), outlived two hunting dogs, one car, one truck, one marriage, is older than my kid, been re-tuned by myself more than a few times and just last year it was rebuilt by the factory (free of charge I might add) Thank You Quaker Boy!!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Big Reds said:


> Make sure it will work when wet. Just the moisture in the air can and will make most slate and glass calls inoperable.


 
Not gonna have much luck getting ANY slate or glass call to work when wet, regardless of maker.

Pretty much the only calls that function when wet are metal or man made surfaces with acrylic or carbon strikers.

That said, the only turkey call that sounds good soaked is a diaphram .


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

You are on the right track with a pot call, can't go wrong with Natures Echo, very nice calls. Pot calls are fairly straightforward to get all the vocals from. I have tried with mouth calls, but can't get them to sound as good as pot calls. 

The first call I ever bought was a MAD Super Aluminator pot call, about 15 years ago. They aren't made any more, but you can find them around once in awhile. This call has been amazingly effective for me, I highly recommend having one in your bag if you ever come across one. Not sure if it is this call or the aluminum or both, but it works!


----------



## pirate959 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you do not have the time to practice, just get a Quaker Boy box call. This will work just fine and is a no-brainer to use. The last thing you want to do is have to think to much about the hunt. I have used mine for 10 years with no issues. Just remember to keep chalk with you should the sound go away.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> Not gonna have much luck getting ANY slate or glass call to work when wet, regardless of maker.
> 
> Pretty much the only calls that function when wet are metal or man made surfaces with acrylic or carbon strikers.
> 
> That said, the only turkey call that sounds good soaked is a diaphram .


 I just checked out your web site Jason, Very nice looking calls.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Even though Firefighter can be an arrogant prick, he makes some fine turkey calls. 

I own three, and I rarely turkey hunt! Not only do they look good, they sound better than any mass-produced call on the market. I know he tunes each call individually, and mates a striker to the pot.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Firemedic said:


> Even though Firefighter can be an arrogant prick, he makes some fine turkey calls....


:yikes: And thats one of his friends talking about him! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

That was typed with love, of course. Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone here use a "scratch box" call? I had never heard of them before yesterday. The guy that I heard about them from lives in WA state so I can't stop in and see how one works. So my next question is, if you do use one, can you show me some pics of how it is used? The one's that I seen looked easy enough to make but I just seen pics,lol. I am looking for some calls that I can put together for reletively nothing or very cheaply. This is out of necessity, not because I want to just make my own calls, I would buy them if I could,lol. Thanks in advance to any help with this project you guys can give, Mike.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

HardWayMike said:


> Does anyone here use a "scratch box" call? I had never heard of them before yesterday. The guy that I heard about them from lives in WA state so I can't stop in and see how one works. So my next question is, if you do use one, can you show me some pics of how it is used? The one's that I seen looked easy enough to make but I just seen pics,lol. I am looking for some calls that I can put together for reletively nothing or very cheaply. This is out of necessity, not because I want to just make my own calls, I would buy them if I could,lol. Thanks in advance to any help with this project you guys can give, Mike.


I was new to scratch boxes until a few years ago, than I heard a friend from SC run one and I was astonished at what I heard.. The sounds were as good as a quality shortbox.. 

Not to burst your bubble but the cost that you are going to have into making one that will run will be more expensive than buying one, they are fairly inexpensive devices.. The best scratcher I have heard is from SS Custom Calls.. I think they run about 20 bucks..


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Goose.


----------

